# What do you consider when deciding on your next classical music purchase?



## radiodurans (Dec 8, 2018)

I'm curious what methods people use in deciding their classical music purchases.

1) Do you consider particular awards? and/or
2) Do you have a trusted source for reviews? and/or
3) How do you discover new recordings from composers you are less familiar with?

When I developed my interest in classical music as a child, my favorite resource was the Penguin Guide. I really thought I had great results with their rosette choices. These days, I still do searches on presto classical for rosettes, but I also consider other awards, ratings on Amazon, and recommendations on audiophile forums before making a purchase. What's your general strategy for adding to your collection?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I almost only buy repertoire that I haven't got yet, but consider valuable or interesting.

As for supplementary recordings, of which I already have a good deal, it's now very rare, and has to be cheap, for instance rarely seen LPs. I can' t see myself buying another set of Beethoven sonatas or symphonies etc. etc. 

I like reading say reviews on MusicWeb, or for some criticism say David Hurwitz or Peter Gutmann, and sometimes they influence my buyings a bit, but I try to hear MP3 samples if I order CDs via mail, or in the shop itself. Amazon reviews are usually of no or very limted value, IMO.

Fun fact: I' ve often found that French record awards don't align with my taste, whereas German ones do. The French sometimes seem to favor local productions that I don't find good. As for the English awards, the picture is very varied.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I follow some record companies on facebook and get some newsletter subscriptions from magazines, labels and publishers on e-mail. When I buy something I often go to jpc.de, where there is a pretty good search engine. I try not to buy the same thing twice, but I have so many CD's that I actually did buy the exact same recording...I also do like awards and end of year lists. When do I get the time for it all?  My strategy is that if it's on spotify, I don't buy it unless I want it in my car.


----------



## dismrwonderful (May 5, 2013)

I listen to my music through music services and record what I like. You Tube is the best "free" source for music that I've found.

Dan


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't trust reviews. I listen on YouTube comparing various performances in order to decide. If I like a few different version, then it's up to availability and price.


----------



## radiodurans (Dec 8, 2018)

starthrower said:


> I don't trust reviews. I listen on YouTube comparing various performances in order to decide. If I like a few different version, then it's up to availability and price.


I guess I listen a little on youtube too -- but it can happen that the audio is of poor quality from downsampling and you don't get a good representation.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

radiodurans said:


> I guess I listen a little on youtube too -- but it can happen that the audio is of poor quality from downsampling and you don't get a good representation.


I mainly listen for interpretation.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

Depends, I think I take a lot of comfort in certain labels, orchestras, conductors, and musicians. But almost every purchase as said before was from listening to something on youtube. I found a great set of early Mozart pieces that I wouldn't have found anywhere if it hadn't been for youtube. In fact, I had to import the album to even get it. 

Cost determines a lot also. Brilliant releases a lot of budget sets like this, and while you're not going to get Bernstein or Boulez at the podium, you still find a lot of great performances and the quality is usually pretty good, at least I've found so far. 

Harmonia Mundi and Arkiv have quite a few budget sets as well, and they often feature people like Herreweghe and Pinnock, which are names I am almost always happy with. 

I don't tend to rely on reviews as much. I often find the "definitive" version of a piece rarely even ranks in my top 5 performances, so stars tell me very little. Plus, I'm someone who tends to get a lot of HIP recordings, which almost always have a few bad reviews. That doesn't mean all I get are HIP recordings, but if it's from Baroque to early Romantic music, I tend to seek out a good HIP recording.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I know the řecordings im after so i just keep an eye on various sites to see if they appear on offer. Many of my purchases are dictated by price. Im always after a bargain.


----------



## rodrigaj (Dec 11, 2016)

I've switched exclusively to streaming services and no longer purchase music.

I have 2TB of music on a server from ripped Cd's and LP's which I can listen to but find streaming to be equal, if not better, sound quality than the physical medium. Streaming is far more economical and "planet friendly" as well. I haven't owned a CD player for years.

Streaming services which I am currently subscribed to are Spotify Premium and Idagio and, as of last night, Metropolitan Opera on Demand.

If I have to absolutely have a physical copy of the recording on my server I have found Rogue Amoeba's Audio Hijack to be the best software for the job. I no longer do "hijacks" now since I ended my Tidal subscription - Tidal used to remove library favorites of mine. Spotify Premium and Idagio don't do that.

I recognize that streaming is not for record collectors but personally I have never considered myself to be a collector. I just like to listen to new artists and interpretations and generally explore the classical music genre. I find streaming the most expedient and economical way of doing that.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Price.

I already have far too many CD's from any objective point of view, so I only get more if the price is too good to let it go by.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I generally choose by performer. I have a large collection of different compositions. Now I am looking to fill in recordings by favorite performers.


----------



## jalexis (Dec 31, 2018)

Price matters, the more it costs, the more I think of reasons not to buy.


----------

